# Contact w/Sudwala?



## itchyfeet (Feb 10, 2011)

Has anyone contacted Sudwala lately?  I've sent several e-mails to pay 2012 levy and haven't heard from anyone.  Any info. appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Terry D (Feb 10, 2011)

I used the email Levies1@Royalhservices.com and did not have a problem with communication.


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 10, 2011)

Yahoo is apparently not going thru at all.  I've now tried Comcast and I'm advised that they're still trying to get the e-mail delivered after 7.5 hours!


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 11, 2011)

Still not delivered per message from Comcast this AM.  Does a anyone have a current phone number?  Thanks.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 12, 2011)

itchyfeet,  here is my latest info with a phone #:

KINDLY REMEMBER TO ALSO Cc YOUR RESPONSE TO: niky@Royalhservices.com



Kind Regards



Lizahn Oberholzer

Owner Services



For: Niky Watt

Royal Hospitality Services (Pty) Ltd

Managing Agents of Sudwala Chalets Share Block LTD

Tel:-+27 (13) 733 3073

Fax:- +27 (13) 733 3644


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally got through via Comcast.  My credit card was charged on Feb 11 and the deposit is in my RCI account today!


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 16, 2011)

I just sent an email this morning to the Levies email address you show as well as Niky - using the email addresses I had from paying the levy last year. I am also wanting to pay my 2012 levy. Will let you know if I hear from them if you haven't heard anything yet.

Oh, nevermind - I see that you made contact.  Hopefully I will too.


----------

